# DWA Snakes



## Proud_Mummy

Hey, In our home i am currently keeping,

1, Reverse Striped Albino California Kingsnake
1, Florida Kingsnake
1, Corn Snake
1, Asian Forest Scorpion
1, Leopard Gecko
1, Peru Dwarf Tiger Rump
2, Chilean Rose Tarantulas
2, Royal Pythons
2, Bearded Dragons

I'm now very interested in DWA's... My partner is in the process of doing a venomous handling course, I'm in the process of turning my conservatory into a reptile room, And my partner is working on getting a DWA licence, I'm only after some advice on DWA snakes that would be better for him to start with, I know we are no more experienced to those who have a DWA licence and keep DWA's...


----------



## SiUK

Thats the best thing he can do to get some proper practical experience, whos course is he going on?

Also a conservatory is not going to make a good reptile room at all, in fact you would not be able use one, maybe you could convert a bedroom?


----------



## eminem2012

I must admit i did think that about the conservatory, the tempreture is constantly changing in a conserv, so it would be a lot easier to convert another room to be fair.
Also, i mean, in my opinion, you should try a few fiesty non DWA snakes, Radiated rats, racers, king rats, and get some handling experience before any DWA animals. Thats just my opinion but hope i helped!


----------



## Tedster

*Déjà* *vu :blowup:*


----------



## bothrops

Wow, you really don't listen to advice do you.

Your are not ready for venomous snakes. Please understand that this is not a 'you can't do it' its a 'please please please think about what you are doing and see this as a 'long term' thing'...and by 'long term' I mean numbers of years not a couple of months.

You have kept a few bullet proof and docile snakes for a couple of years. We have already advised that a venomous species is NOT the 'next step' and that you should seriously consider a couple of more difficult and feisty snakes. The fact that you have continually ignored this advice means you are very close to having all of the people that could actually help you in the future completely blank you. 

Let me break it down.

The fact that you believe that...

(a) we wouldn't notice that you've just started a new thread

(b) we would just say, ah, hell, they're obviously really keen, lets just forget about all the sound advice we've previously given and had ignored and just suggest a few species 

and (c) think that a conservatory is a suitable reptile room 


..absolutely cements the fact that you ARE NOT READY FOR THIS STEP.


It doesn't matter how many psuedonyms you use or how many threads you start, we WILL NOT RECOMMEND a venomous snake as NO venomous snakes are suitable for your collection right now (actually scratch that, you could go for a Western Hognose)...but NO DWAL snakes are suitable for your collection.



If you had even shown the slightest, tiniest bit of respect for our opinions and advice and made even a tiny effort to listen to what we say, we may have had different responses.

As it is you've asked for advice and *completely ignored EVERYTHING that you have been told.*

In view of this, please tell us why you think for a second that we will bother giveing you anymore advice at all...after all, you clearly don't give a flying banana about what we actually have to say......


----------



## Proud_Mummy

I'm sorry but where in my post dose it say we are getting DWA snakes or want DWA snakes at the moment, Plus he is doing a venomous handling course, Ready for when we do decide to get DWA snakes, We have been thinking about a Western Hognose,


----------



## bothrops

You know that bit about 'excellent advice' and 'not listening' (or at the very least showing no evidence at all to suggest that you have read a single post we are making:whistling2


I thought I'd help you out and repost the best advice anyone could have regarding venomous snakes from a true legend in his field (he'll hate me for calling him that!: victory...




PDR said:


> I don’t go around saying that I’m an expert.... despite managing the largest venomous collection in the UK and being the only professional herpetologist routinely extracting venom for medical research / antivenom production. I’ve been at LSTM for 18 years and prior to that worked for 14 years at a major British zoo (senior reptile keeper).... I got my first pet snake back in 1969. I have worked with a vast range of different venomous snakes and I am considered by many to be a skilled venomous handler.
> 
> Local Authorities do contact me on occasions regarding applications for DWAL..... I normally get a feel for the situation quite quickly and while I never try to stop someone getting a DWAL, a first application for something like a King Cobra would certainly ring alarm bells and have me raising questions as to why a person has chosen such a snake....... in the same way a list containing Black Mambas, Taipans and King Cobras would... essentially high end “trophy” snakes that are totally unsuitable for beginners.
> 
> 
> When choosing venomous species to keep there are a number of factors to consider, such as:
> 
> Size (of snake)
> Size (of enclosure, working distance, type of tools used)
> Temperament
> Likelihood of receiving a bite
> Consequences of receiving a bite
> Type of venom, its effects, potency
> Availability of antivenom
> Time / distance to hospital
> Health, mobility, issues with alcohol / drug use etc. of the person applying for a DWAL
> 
> There is a lot more to consider, those are just a few things....
> 
> As regards, suitable “starter” snakes..... *I’d be looking at species such as Copperheads (Agkistrodon contortrix), Desert Horned Vipers (Cerastes cerastes), several of the Green Pit Vipers (Trimeresurus Sp) also possibly Malayan Pit Vipers (Calloselasma rhodostoma) I have used all of these when I have been teaching / mentoring students, private keepers and zoo staff.*
> *As regards cobras, I wouldn’t dismiss them completely as beginners snakes, yes they are more dangerous and their venom can be fast acting, but in some ways they are actually easier to work with..... a rattlesnake can be like a coiled spring with a strike that can be just a blur.... whereas the strike of a cobra is a lot slower. Cobras will also often stay in one spot, hood up and watch you rather than dashing around the room*.
> 
> 
> We have a good system in the UK for dealing with venomous bites. The protocol is that the person who has been bitten is taken to hospital where they will be assessed and the hospital staff will then generally contact the National Poisons Unit who will then in turn contact my colleagues for consultation and antivenom supplies.
> 
> I am fairly well known within the venomous community and I have had too many calls from friends with the words “Paul, I’ve just been bitten” ........ while it is not standard protocol, It does mean that I can notify certain key personnel and get everyone on standby..... having had a few really serious bites myself over the years I do know what it is all about and I really sympathize and worry when it is a friend (or any venomous keeper for that matter).


 

Which bit of that awesome advice that you have obviously read thoroughly, researched, digested and absorbed, did you need us to clarify?


----------



## galactico

Proud_Mummy said:


> I'm sorry but where in my post dose it say we are getting DWA snakes or want DWA snakes at the moment, *Plus he is doing a venomous handling course, Ready for when we do decide to get DWA *snakes, We have been thinking about a Western Hognose,


that wont get him ready for dwa snakes imo,lots and lots of experience needed before you even consider dwa.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Proud_Mummy said:


> I'm sorry but where in my post dose it say we are getting DWA snakes or want DWA snakes at the moment, Plus he is doing a venomous handling course, Ready for when we do decide to get DWA snakes, We have been thinking about a Western Hognose,





Proud_Mummy said:


> I'm now very interested in DWA's......





Proud_Mummy said:


> My partner is *in the process* of doing a venomous handling course,





Proud_Mummy said:


> *I'm in the process* of turning my conservatory into a reptile room.,





Proud_Mummy said:


> And my partner is working on getting a DWA licence,


Yeah... I have no idea where we would have got that impression from....

I thought you already had the hoggy?


----------



## SiUK

Proud_Mummy said:


> I'm sorry but where in my post dose it say we are getting DWA snakes or want DWA snakes at the moment, Plus he is doing a venomous handling course, Ready for when we do decide to get DWA snakes, We have been thinking about a Western Hognose,


 
So whos handling course is he doing?


----------



## dunny1

are you minty's mum??


----------



## Proud_Mummy

My partner has a member of his family who goes to a handling course, And he has been asked to go along with them and learn with them,


----------



## dunny1

yeah but people are asking who's course it is who run's it??


----------



## Proud_Mummy

I'm sorry but its not my place to say who it is that run's the snake handling course, You would have to ask him because his going through a member of his family,


----------



## dunny1

I smell bs.


----------



## dunny1

I shall ask him though is his name dave?? YO DAVE WHO RUNS THE COURSE THAT YOUR DOING?? there ive asked im sure you will pass my message on.


----------



## Razorscale

He wants to keep venomous while he has feck all experience because thats how the cool kids roll yo!


----------



## SiUK

Proud_Mummy said:


> I'm sorry but its not my place to say who it is that run's the snake handling course, You would have to ask him because his going through a member of his family,


:whistling2:

My suggestion to you would be to go away do some research do the course (which I dont believe is true anyway) and then come back with a good grasp of what it takes to keep DWA animals because you are a long long way off.

I would stop making threads because its a small community and word quickly spreads and you lose credibility fast, people that pay no attention to advice would do well to look at a certain Mr Mintram and see whats happened to him.


----------



## Podarcis

Yes, this is almost definitely cobblers. There are not that many 'courses' run in the country, and members of this forum may well be interested to hear of them, and I would gladly stand corrected. To be frank, I think further comments here are redundant as the chances of the OP being granted a licence are slim to non-existent.


----------



## snakeman8

I dont keep DWA and, dont really want to cause, there is plenty of rear fanged snakes out there that are just as pretty and, less likely to kill you.
However recently I have stated keeping rear fanged snakes and, I would reccomend them more than DWA.

They are just as pretty and, in most cases less likely to kill you (although there is still a chance).

I have a pure evil philodryas and, I can imagine if a snake like mine was front fanged with a more advanceed delivery system, it is just dangerous.

I didnt have much experience of fast/aggressive snakes before getting rear fanged and, I wouldnt reccomend it.
I have had to learn very fast, which is bad enough with a rear fanged but, its just stupid with DWA's.

If you want to get something potentially dangerous, get a mangrove snake or perhaps something like a false water cobra.
Aleast you stand a chance with something like that.

Oliver,​


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

last course i heard of being run was middle of last month at Paradise Wildlife Park & run by Mark Amey


----------



## Ssthisto

Proud_Mummy said:


> I'm sorry but its not my place to say who it is that run's the snake handling course, You would have to ask him because his going through a member of his family,


I kinda think we *are* asking him - he's not posting at the moment, you are, he's your partner, therefore you could certainly pass the message that there are folks wanting to know about the handling course.

Especially if said handling course involves a course fee I'm sure that the course organiser wouldn't mind having some details passed on to interested parties, even if the course itself is full for the time being.


----------



## Proud_Mummy

1, Yeah i am his partner

2, I'm not posting back because i don't see the point in talking to anyone let alone tell anyone about the handling course his going on... When all you lot can do is be so aggressive towards me and my partner,


----------



## Nix

Wow this could decend quickly...


----------



## rinkels

Proud_Mummy said:


> 1, Yeah i am his partner
> 
> 2, I'm not posting back because i don't see the point in talking to anyone let alone tell anyone about the handling course his going on... When all you lot can do is be so aggressive towards me and my partner,


from what ive been reading no one is,maybe they are just thinking you should understand,keeping venomous snakes is abig thing,you will understand this when you apply for a dwal.in the many years of keeping reptiles 10 of those with venomous,i think you should slow down,wheather your other half goes on a trainning course or whatever.you can not be trained in ashort space of time to deal with these reptiles,if you think you can then im sorry you are wrong.


----------



## Tedster

Nix said:


> imageimageimage
> 
> Wow this could decend quickly...



*pulls up a seat and shares your popcorn*


----------



## spinnin_tom

just adding, this is the 4th thread, under the same name and basic idea lol


if you want a venomous snake just as a ''i have one'' to show off, you shouldn't. get a little hoggie and treat that with the respect it deserves.

you name suggest you have kids, would you want to run the risk of a hot and potentially dangerous snake loose if anything happened?

hmmm


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Yeah i can understand where you are coming from about him not learning in such a short space of time but he knows all this... He has recently just got a western hognose... He knows by going on this venomous snake handling course dose not give him everything he needs to know, And he also knows that it will be some years before he can have DWA snakes, He is also learning with some of the rear fanged snakes,


----------



## mikeyb

Im lost i regularly pick up adders and have done for years but the idea of having them little :censor: in the house when ive come homw after a skin full is not my idea of fun me doing they aww i wuv u come give daddy a cuddle :flrt: can only go one way but wrong or me waking up and :censor:ting myself with an adder coiled up on my chest if u have kids imo its worse that keeping a gun and live amunition in the house and completely irresponsible as all kids will go play with something there told not too and tbh all the snakes u have a puppy dogs go play with a boiga for a few days or a radiated rat and ul soon realise when u add real venom into that equasion a trainign course is not enough. i pick up adders but i know there temprement and habits id not even attempt say a cobra etc


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Tedster said:


> *pulls up a seat and shares your popcorn*





Nix said:


> imageimageimage
> 
> Wow this could decend quickly...


Room for a not so little one? 

I can bring sweets?


----------



## Ssthisto

Proud_Mummy said:


> I'm not posting back because i don't see the point in talking to anyone let alone tell anyone about the handling course his going on... When all you lot can do is be so aggressive towards me and my partner,


Thing is, you're asking questions. Just because you don't like the answers doesn't mean we're being "aggressive". Because you can't see facial expressions or hear tone of voice over the internet (and that's a LOT of how we communicate) things can sound a lot harsher than they're meant when you see them in text rather than hear them in real life.

I'm genuinely interested in the venomous handling course for myself - so I'd really like to know who it is that's running one, since we always seem to be a couple of weeks too late for any course we hear about.

Bothrops reposted an excellent piece of information earlier - I'd recommend reading, reading, reading some more, then ask specific questions based on what you've read. It'll produce more useful replies than a very broad question that not everyone will give a solid answer to.


----------



## Proud_Mummy

The venomous snake handling course my partner has gone on with a member of his family is not in the UK, 

Sorry i could't help !


----------



## mikeyb




----------



## Ssthisto

Proud_Mummy said:


> The venomous snake handling course my partner has gone on with a member of his family is not in the UK,


That's OK, I've got a valid passport, and could travel... If it's in the 'States I even have friends and family over there.


----------



## mstypical

Proud_Mummy said:


> I'm sorry but where in my post dose it say we are getting DWA snakes or want DWA snakes at the moment, Plus he is doing a venomous handling course, Ready for when we do decide to get DWA snakes, *We have been thinking about a Western Hognose*,





Proud_Mummy said:


> Yeah i can understand where you are coming from about him not learning in such a short space of time but he knows all this... *He has recently just got a western hognose*... He knows by going on this venomous snake handling course dose not give him everything he needs to know, And he also knows that it will be some years before he can have DWA snakes, He is also learning with some of the rear fanged snakes,


 
That was b***dy quick.


----------



## SiUK

mstypical said:


> That was b***dy quick.


ah the benefits of the internet, everything you have said is recorded so better not lie or people will catch you out. :devil:


----------



## mikeyb

caught out i think this calls for a


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> Yeah i can understand where you are coming from about him not learning in such a short space of time but he knows all this... He has recently just got a western hognose... He knows by going on this venomous snake handling course dose not give him everything he needs to know, And he also knows that it will be some years before he can have DWA snakes, He is also learning with some of the rear fanged snakes,


RFV aint got nothing on dwa snakes
the most you'll get from a Peed off hoggie is a small bite, unless you shove your hand down it's throat.
some dwa snakes will kill you.

and of course the supposed handling course won't get him everything, knowledge comes from experience and the only experience is once hes got the dwal. 

what dwa was he going to start by buying???


----------



## Guest

Makes you wana just scream, why not stop giving the proper advice and tell them what they want to hear then see it in the news, I would say the best starter snake for you and your "partner" would be a Elapognathus minor


----------



## mikeyb

think il buy an echis to t bag my balls bit of pain and pleasure can go wrong lol :lol2: no expirience neccessary lol


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Hey,

To be honest with you, I don't know any of the detail's on the venomous snake handling course he has gone on with a member of his family, I'm not the one who wants to do venomous snakes, I was only after some advice on what snakes he should start with.. I have the snakes i want to keep, So i am afraid you will have to ask him about the detail's about the venomous snake handling course... 

Sorry!


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> Hey,
> 
> To be honest with you, I don't know any of the detail's on the venomous snake handling course he has gone on with a member of his family, I'm not the one who wants to do venomous snakes, I was only after some advice on what snakes he should start with.. I have the snakes i want to keep, So i am afraid you will have to ask him about the detail's about the venomous snake handling course...
> 
> Sorry!


 
Well if he is going to get one no matter what, you may want to see about moving out as it is all going to end in tears, how old is your lil one?


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Hey,

I am over due, Our little boy could come any time now !


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am over due, Our little boy could come any time now !


 
I cant stress enough that you need to tell your OH to get something nasty but not life threatening or he could put both your lives at risk before he goes for a DWA


----------



## Proud_Mummy

He is going on this venomous snake handling course with a member of his family because he would like to know what it's like to handle a venomous snake, He is was only thinking about getting a DWA, But i was after some advice about the venomous snakes, And i was also after some advice about what snakes would be better for him to start of with before he gets a DWA licence... He has recently just got a rear fanged ( western hognose )


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> He is going on this venomous snake handling course with a member of his family because he would like to know what it's like to handle a venomous snake, He is was only thinking about getting a DWA, But i was after some advice about the venomous snakes, And i was also after some advice about what snakes would be better for him to start of with before he gets a DWA licence... He has recently just got a rear fanged ( western hognose )


 
Best advice is dont let him as it will put your life in danger, a line from viperkeepers intro on his videos "there are no venomous snakes with training wheels", if he wants a nasty snake theres lots out there thats worse than a hog nose.

Read this thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/515371-whats-wrong-non-venomous-trainer.html

And then tell us if you would be happy with a snake that will kill you without even thinking about it under the same roof as you and your baby


----------



## Proud_Mummy

*I'm not the sort of girl that will tell her partner what he can and can't do in life, I'm always going to be 1 step behind him on everything he dose, So he knows he has my support!*


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> *I'm not the sort of girl that will tell her partner what he can and can't do in life, I'm always going to be 1 step behind him on everything he dose, So he knows he has my support!*


 
Maybe this is the time you should change that


----------



## Proud_Mummy

But i really don't see why i should change anything, When he is not getting any DWA snakes... His going for the fast and nasty snakes, He has had the western hognose for a little while now and he is doing brilliant with it,


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> But i really don't see why i should change anything, When he is not getting any DWA snakes... His going for the fast and nasty snakes, He has had the western hognose for a little while now and he is doing brilliant with it,


for the 10th time at least, hognose is nothing compared to every dwa snake
you are due a child, you don't want that aroudn in case a snake gets out
he needs to understand this


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> But i really don't see why i should change anything, When he is not getting any DWA snakes... His going for the fast and nasty snakes, He has had the western hognose for a little while now and he is doing brilliant with it,


 
Its like talking to a brick wall, when it does happen dont be suprised when one of you is in hosp poss fighting for your life.


----------



## Razorscale

Proud_Mummy said:


> But i really don't see why i should change anything, When he is not getting any DWA snakes... His going for the fast and nasty snakes, He has had the western hognose for a little while now and he is doing brilliant with it,


*NEVER* compare keeping a hognose to a real front fanged venomous snake, a hognose will have to chew to inject venom.
Any Viperidae family can have you bit about 8 times before a hognose can inject anything.
Ive being keeping venomous for some time now and have got myself a nice collection over the time(venomous and non-venomous), none of my snakes resemble any non venomous snake ive seen in personality and behaviour, as a pervious posted showed a thread about trainer venomous, there is no comparison between a hot and a non.
The best thing you can EVER do when you want to keep venomous is train with the real thing, get friendly with some keepers and they mite be willing to train you.
And about this venomous course, is it the expensive summer camp in India with Gerry Martin?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jaggers said:


> Its like talking to a brick wall, when it does happen dont be suprised when one of you is in hosp poss fighting for your life.


i think you should leave it at that
her OH is keeping a hognose, which as we all know.. are far more dangerous than you bog standard pit viper


----------



## Guest

spinnin_tom said:


> i think you should leave it at that
> her OH is keeping a hognose, which as we all know.. are far more dangerous than you bog standard pit viper


 
Im going to theres no point in trying to help some one who doesnt want the help, advice and common sense talk from some very experianced people (noy myself) and well respected people who keeps venomous


----------



## Proud_Mummy

*I'm sorry but where in this conversation have i told any of you that you shouldn't keep a snake you want to keep, what my partner wants to do or what he want's to keep i some how don't think it has anything to do with any of you, so no it's not like talking to a brick wall,*


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> *I'm sorry but where in this conversation have i told any of you that you shouldn't keep a snake you want to keep, what my partner wants to do or what he want's to keep i some how don't think it has anything to do with any of you, so no it's not like talking to a brick wall,*


 
well actually this displays the "banging one's head against said brick wall"
you have been told many times that a house with hot snakes, is no place for an infant. you need to explain to you partner, that this is something not to be taken lightly.

keeping venomous snakes is a lifelong thing. you have to assume they will have medical complications. a mouth problem for example. is your partner prepared to put his hand in and around a venomous snake's mouth


----------



## Razorscale

Proud_Mummy said:


> *I'm sorry but where in this conversation have i told any of you that you shouldn't keep a snake you want to keep, what my partner wants to do or what he want's to keep i some how don't think it has anything to do with any of you, so no it's not like talking to a brick wall,*


You havent because we have all done our training and have a decent head on our shoulders and can comprehend that a venomous snake can kill you.
I want to keep a king cobra at some stage, but i can understand ive done nothing with cobras so im not going too, i could make a phone call and have one by next week if i really wanted, but i know im not experienced enough to have one. So im going to work my way towards it.
Think of the snake keeping world as a ladder, heres a example, 2 ladders, 1-10 non venomous 1-10 venomous

1. being a cornsnake, and 10. being a retic, 3. being a ball python where you are.

1. Tree vipers, copperheads, 10. taipans, brown snakes, cobras

Now think of it as a swimming pool if that didnt make you think.

Kiddie(starter) pool- corn snake, shallow end of a big pool(this is where you stand)
Deep end- large strong constictors

Deep blue sea, venomous

Morale of the story, dont jump in the deep end or the deep blue if you cant swim, your gona die or seriously injure yourself,
End of


----------



## spinnin_tom

HEY, don't dis the corn snakes 

naah, but an incredibly good point there, i can't agree more. also, assume the sea is filled with other venomous snakes


----------



## Guest

I dipped my toe in and found it was too wet for me


----------



## Proud_Mummy

For your information i have been keeping non venomous snakes for a long time,

*If we want to keep venomous snakes in our house then we will...*


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> For your information i have been keeping non venomous snakes for a long time,
> 
> *I still don't see what me and my partner want to keep has anything to do with you, If we want to keep a venomous snake is the house then we will, If we want to keep loads of venomous snakes in the house then we will,*


 
Best make sure they are signed off on your DWA licence then, every snake you keep (venomous) must be individually named on there, and then it is up to the vet and DWA officer if they will allow you, it isnt just I want so I will have in this country.

Not long ago some ones DWA offer said yeah to a cobra then for the vet to turn around a week later and they said no.


----------



## Razorscale

Proud_Mummy said:


> For your information i have been keeping non venomous snakes for a long time,
> 
> *If we want to keep venomous snakes in our house then we will...*


You said in a post if i remeber correctly, you've being keeping snakes for like 5-6 years? double that like what i have and most likly other keepers have and then considering getting DWA.
Ive being keeping non venomous for about 10 years now, and ive being trained and takin loads of tips for the past 5 years or so, when i was a "dreamer" like yourself.
Do the sensible thing and cop the :censor: on think about what your getting yourself into. *THESE SNAKES ARE NOT FOR EGO PURPOSES.*


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> For your information i have been keeping non venomous snakes for a long time,
> 
> *If we want to keep venomous snakes in our house then we will...*


 
well co for it and stop posting on this thread ;D


----------



## chondro13

Proud_Mummy said:


> For your information i have been keeping non venomous snakes for a long time,
> 
> *If we want to keep venomous snakes in our house then we will...*


... i wish very good luck to your child....


----------



## dunny1

that was me that the cobra thing happened to. it was more lack of communication between council and vet. the council said yes and never spoke with the vet. so he was under the impression that I got it without telling anyone. so I had to get rid however all is sorted with both partys now and I have another monocled arriving tommorow. anyway back on topic proud mummy are you mintys mum?? nah just kidding however you should lose the im gonna do it anyway attitude. you have a hoggie and now your ready?? these things will kill you your kid and your boyfriend with no thought. they are fast aggresive much more than your hoggie or cornsnake. most of all though they are venomous they dont give 2nd chances no room for error. do you in your heart of hearts think that even with a venomous training course that your boyfriends ready?? I can tell you that just from reading his posts and yours none of you are ready to be around hots. I suggest go away take a year to just think about it. then get some fast aggresive non venomous and work with them for another year. in that time treat them as hots and dont get tagged. then after that if you still want to do it come back here with some sensible questions and a dif attitude. then maybe just maybe people will take u seriously


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

dunny1 said:


> that was me that the cobra thing happened to. it was more lack of communication between council and vet. the council said yes and never spoke with the vet. so he was under the impression that I got it without telling anyone. so I had to get rid however all is sorted with both partys now and I have another monocled arriving tommorow. anyway back on topic proud mummy are you mintys mum?? nah just kidding however you should lose the im gonna do it anyway attitude. you have a hoggie and now your ready?? these things will kill you your kid and your boyfriend with no thought. they are fast aggresive much more than your hoggie or cornsnake. most of all though they are venomous they dont give 2nd chances no room for error. do you in your heart of hearts think that even with a venomous training course that your boyfriends ready?? I can tell you that just from reading his posts and yours none of you are ready to be around hots. I suggest go away take a year to just think about it. then get some fast aggresive non venomous and work with them for another year. in that time treat them as hots and dont get tagged. then after that if you still want to do it come back here with some sensible questions and a dif attitude. then maybe just maybe people will take u seriously


excellent advice mate


----------



## spinnin_tom

really.
this great asvice hasn't been stressed enough it would appear!!
this is a huge responsibility.
if something goes wrong, there is a chance one or more of you could get seriously injured, or even killed.

in my opinion, you shouldn't even consider hot snakes, with your current attitude. i suggest that you should go and see somebody working with a venomous snake, in the flesh. see the risk they put themselves in.

if you still want to bring a child up, in conditions similar to those, you are quite simply.. an idiot !!


read razorscale and dunny's post over and over again. read it some more, print off a copy and read daily!!


----------



## dunny1

cheerz mate


----------



## SiUK

Proud_Mummy said:


> He has had the western hognose for a little while now and he is doing brilliant with it,


 
What are you going on about???????? 

In the space of 4 days he has gone from thinking of getting one to having one now to having had one for a while, you are quite clearly either lying or insane theres no middle ground with that one.


----------



## Proud_Mummy

You lot are so making me laugh, Sorry but i really do like the way you all think you are more experienced to the one's who have died from keeping ( Venomous ) Snakes !  

If me and my partner want to keep VENOMOUS snakes then we will, I don't see why you have to try and tell us what we can and can't do, Just because there is going to be a *BABY IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> You lot are so making me laugh, Sorry but i really do like the way you all think you are more experienced to the one's who have died from keeping ( Venomous ) Snakes !
> 
> If me and my partner want to keep VENOMOUS snakes then we will, I don't see why you have to try and tell us what we can and can't do, Just because there is going to be a *BABY IN THE HOUSE*


to put it bluntly

*YOU ARE AN IDIOT*

not trying to offend, but you really are not getting it.
go ahead and apply for the dangerous wild animals license, i'll be looking forward to "snake kills baby: irresponsible parents" in the news


----------



## SiUK

Proud_Mummy said:


> You lot are so making me laugh, Sorry but i really do like the way you all think you are more experienced to the one's who have died from keeping ( Venomous ) Snakes !
> 
> If me and my partner want to keep VENOMOUS snakes then we will, I don't see why you have to try and tell us what we can and can't do, Just because there is going to be a *BABY IN THE HOUSE*


The fact that you have a baby in the house is neither here nor there IMO, I am about to have a baby in my house and I keep venomous snakes and see no problem with it. My snakes are in a 100% secure room at the bottom of my garden so I dont see the problem with that.

The problem I see with you is one you wanted to convert your conservatory into a snake room. You also have lied all the way through the thread with no apparent reason to, which straight away rings alarm bells. Reading your posts its hard to believe that you are not very young.


----------



## Ssthisto

Proud_Mummy said:


> You lot are so making me laugh, Sorry but i really do like the way you all think you are more experienced to the one's who have died from keeping ( Venomous ) Snakes !


Who's said that they're more experienced than people who've died from keeping venomous snakes? I haven't seen anything of the sort! Of course, pointing out that someone's _died _from having kept them does kind of point out that it's a potentially deadly hobby that really, really needs to be thought out in some detail before leaping in with both feet.

I know that before I saw an experienced handler managing his animals, I had NO concept of what it actually meant or how different "keeping a corn snake" is to "keeping a viper" or "keeping a cobra". Now I've had a chance to see "venomous reptile management in a household environment" ... I have a much better idea of how different it is, and it's different by orders of magnitude. 

I'm not telling you what you can and can't do (that'll be down to the vet inspector and the council inspector) ... but I am suggesting you really think very carefully about what you really want to do.


----------



## Joolz1975

This threads stupid!

Ive got sooooo much respect for the DWA keepers on here that offer there time,advice,input and support to the numerous idiots that decide they want a DWA snake and ask the same old questions because they cant be arsed to read through a few old threads to get the information they need and then spit their dummys when they dont get the response they want!

Honestly i dont know how you guys have the patience! id have given up on the numptys loooooong ago!

For the OP if you are so determined that your partner is capable of handling hots with his limited experience and house them in your conservatory then id be questioning his ability to be a parent! as SIUK has said just because you have DWA snakes does not mean you shouldnt have kids but christ surely someone with nooooo experience with hots would be a fool to have them in an environment anywhere near a baby! SIUK has experience he knows what hes doing he will be fine! your partner i fear wouldnt be!

I wouldnt have a dangerous snake anywhere near my kids, the nearest they will get is a zoo because im not knowlegable enough and woudl not risk their life because of me just WANTING a hot ( I dont by the way!)

Just because you could get one, does not mean you should!!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Joolz1975 said:


> Just because you could get one, does not mean you should!!


just in case you're too lazy to read
this sums it up 
well done joolz


----------



## Joolz1975

spinnin_tom said:


> just in case you're too lazy to read
> this sums it up
> well done joolz


Haha thanks spinnin_tom!!

Its just annoys me when people get animals just because they can without thinking of the implications for themselves or the animal!

I have a similar reaction when people buy animals but cant afford vet care for them when they are ill (though i accept some people lose their jobs etc... and cant help it!! that REALLY upsets me!


----------



## Tedster

Proud_Mummy said:


> You lot are so making me laugh, Sorry but i really do like the way you all think you are more experienced to the one's who have died from keeping ( Venomous ) Snakes !
> 
> If me and my partner want to keep VENOMOUS snakes then we will, I don't see why you have to try and tell us what we can and can't do, Just because there is going to be a *BABY IN THE HOUSE*



Just a small Point, If you dont care what is said here why post ?? just do it, and say nothing on this site . I wish you luck, and hope that maybe things change and someone wakes up to the smell off coffee... SOON ! .

I have great respect for the people here who have a DWA, i listen to whats said and i think i have quite a good name here, reason for that is because I LISTEN to the answers that i'm given, and dont say things that are A: guessed, or B: said for effect. 

Just a heads up, LISTEN, LEARN, then THINK before you reply. There are some very good snake people here, and they WILL help you, as long as you ask the right questions and dont keep on about the same things


----------



## starfox

Jesus.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal

Proud_Mummy said:


> For your information i have been keeping non venomous snakes for a long time,
> 
> *If we want to keep venomous snakes in our house then we will...*


5yrs is not a long time to be keeping reptiles (Hes been keeping snakes now for 5year he has 2 kingsnakes a corn 2pythons 3 rat snakes)

to be honest.. myself and others on this forum have been keeping reptiles for 20+ yrs (i had a break inbetween) and now im building my collection up..
so far i have Burms and other large constrictors (as well as corns and rat snakes) and considering getting a retic :mf_dribble:
i have ample room at my house and 2 spare rooms that i use as reptile rooms..:2thumb: and i will never consider owning snakes that have the potental to inject me with life threatening venom EVER
and full respect to the guys who have had many years experience with these types of snakes and that keep them at their homes 
but as for trying to get a DWAL so you could keep KING COBRAS well !!!
i doubt very much you will ever get a DWAL ever !! well not in the next 3,000,000 years anyway :lol2:
SO ... good luck with your on going "i want a DWAL so i can show my LIFE THREATENING snakes off to my mates after 10 jars at the local pub" venture ...but im MY OPINION i would just stick to the few non venomous and fairly easy to look after snakes you already have : victory:


----------



## CollaredLizardGal

Tedster said:


> *pulls up a seat and shares your popcorn*


----------



## Razorscale

CollaredLizardGal said:


> SO ... good luck with your on going "i want a DWAL so i can show my LIFE THREATENING snakes off to my mates after 10 jars at the local pub" venture ...but im MY OPINION i would just stick to the few non venomous and fairly easy to look after snakes you already have : victory:


Nice one, least im not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Razorscale said:


> Nice one, least im not the only one who thinks so.


i think everybody bar 2 who posted on this think that :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto

CollaredLizardGal said:


> 5yrs is not a long time to be keeping reptiles (Hes been keeping snakes now for 5year he has 2 kingsnakes a corn 2pythons 3 rat snakes)


Precisely. I've been keeping reptiles and amphibians for most of my life - starting with salamanders, newts and lizards when I was three years old and my parents were showing me how to take care of my first pets.

I have been keeping various species continuously for the last nine years - from leopard geckos and corn snakes to monitors, tegus, boids and pythons - and there are still lots of things I know I don't know. I could probably manage a gila or beaded lizard if I had a chance to work alongside someone who's got them and learn the best methods of handling a species I genuinely like - but a copperhead or a king cobra? No. Definitely no. Even if they made my brain go "ping" I just don't think I could keep them safely for me, safely for my partner, and safely for my pets.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal

Ssthisto said:


> Precisely. I've been keeping reptiles and amphibians for most of my life - starting with salamanders, newts and lizards when I was three years old and my parents were showing me how to take care of my first pets..


i have 2 slow worms and grass snakes when i was 9 :lol2:
ohh and a garter snake :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto

CollaredLizardGal said:


> i have 2 slow worms and grass snakes when i was 9 :lol2:
> ohh and a garter snake :2thumb:


Oddly enough, a collared lizard was my first lizard - WC, my dad got him on a fishing trip down at the lake. I would have liked to have had slow worms when I was little!


----------



## starfox

Reading through previous threads of the OP and her 'OH' .. whatever way round it is.. and although it isn't related to your snakes...

I am soooo sick of people claiming to have 'dyslexia' because they can't spell simple words or use punctuation.
I have many friends who are genuinely dyslexic and it doesn't affect their intelligence, or ability to spell simple, common words and use punctuation. Infact, many of them have highers/adv higher (A Levels and above in England) in English.
Einstein was dyslexic!
I'm sick of people using it as an excuse for laziness. 

Not saying that the OP is, but i don't like how she uses it as an excuse.


----------



## Tedster

Dont care, lost interest, and i have my popcorn now opcorn: :2thumb:


----------



## CollaredLizardGal

Ssthisto said:


> Oddly enough, a collared lizard was my first lizard - WC, my dad got him on a fishing trip down at the lake. I would have liked to have had slow worms when I was little!


Mine "CollaredLizard Gal" was also a collared lizard but my OH uses my forum name too and he has had more snakes than I have had hot dinners lol 

We have both become somewhat over taken by the hobby - we make each other worse me thinks as I see one and he is like "thats nice" ... next week we own one lol 

We are now looking at westernhoggies cos I like the look of them and he is already replying to threads lol but we would not even consider anything as dangerous as Vipers or cobras etc. I could always put all the procedures in place and get it all setup very easily but I would never sleep comfortably in my bed knowing there is something in the other room that could kill me without so much as a by your leave! :gasp:


----------



## Joolz1975

Tedster said:


> Dont care, lost interest, and i have my popcorn now opcorn: :2thumb:


Who let you off 18+ anyway?


----------



## Tedster

Joolz1975 said:


> Who let you off 18+ anyway?



Bobby did, the last thing of greatness he did here :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Joolz1975

Tedster said:


> Bobby did, the last thing of greatness he did here :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Wonder what the poor kids doing!!! :lol2:

Budge up i will share popcorn with ya!


----------



## Tedster

Joolz1975 said:


> Wonder what the poor kids doing!!! :lol2:
> 
> *Budge up i will share popcorn with ya!*



Always room for you next to me :2thumb:


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Yes! I'm 14 and have a western hognose, DWA here I come:whistling2:.


----------



## Tedster

Junior13reptilez said:


> Yes! I'm 14 and have a western hognose, DWA here I come:whistling2:.



Your very brave, one tag and your a gonner :lol2: . Nice to hear some sence here though :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13

Proud_Mummy said:


> You lot are so making me laugh, Sorry but i really do like the way you all think you are more experienced to the one's who have died from keeping ( Venomous ) Snakes !
> 
> If me and my partner want to keep VENOMOUS snakes then we will, I don't see why you have to try and tell us what we can and can't do, Just because there is going to be a *BABY IN THE HOUSE*


I know several DWA keepers with kids, I have no problem with keeping DWA snakes while having a baby so long as the keeper is responsible.

Enough said i think :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

if i get the dwal, i cannot se myself keeping dwa snakes.
i'm confident around fast scorpions that won't hesitate to sting, as i know if i'm healthy, i shouldn't die
with a snake, that's not always the case eh.
the most venomous snake i'd like would be a garter


----------



## CollaredLizardGal

i have a 'King Diamond Spitting Viper Back Boomslang' ill post to you http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/738625-dwa-snakes.html , just put £5000 in my paypal (send as gift though so your not covered) and ill send it to you straight away via 1st class Royal Mail ..ill even stick the parcel down with selotape just to make sure it dont escape :2thumb:


----------



## Joolz1975

Im a bit scared of snakes lol! prob shouldnt even be on here!!

They fascinate me but weird me out at same time!!

My son did work experience in a reptile shop though and i got a bit more confident! i will hold them now and im happy to feed them etc! (we were getting him a hognose but made him wait 6 months to see if he was still interested and he discovered girls so isnt bothered anymore!)

DWA snakes i love to look at but would brick myself if i saw one that wasnt behind glass!!


----------



## Tedster

CollaredLizardGal said:


> i have a 'King Diamond Spitting Viper Back Boomslang' ill post to you http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/738625-dwa-snakes.html , just put £5000 in my paypal (send as gift though so your not covered) and ill send it to you straight away via 1st class Royal Mail ..ill even stick the parcel down with selotape just to make sure it dont escape :2thumb:



*DEAL *, but can i have it gut loaded 1st please :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Joolz1975

Tedster said:


> Always room for you next to me :2thumb:


Your such a charmer!!!

:flrt:


----------



## Tedster

Joolz1975 said:


> Im a bit scared of snakes lol! prob shouldnt even be on here!!
> 
> They fascinate me but weird me out at same time!!
> 
> My son did work experience in a reptile shop though and i got a bit more confident! i will hold them now and im happy to feed them etc! (we were getting him a hognose but made him wait 6 months to see if he was still interested and he discovered girls so isnt bothered anymore!)
> 
> DWA snakes i love to look at but would brick myself if i saw one that wasnt behind glass!!


In the words of Father ted, Feck, girls, drink :lol2:


----------



## Proud_Mummy

1, Conservatory is being converted for our reptiles & invertebrates we already have,

2, My partner is going to be doing more venomous snake handling courses and more searching up online about DWA snakes, 

3, It's going to be another 4-5 years before he goes getting any DWA snakes because he knows his not ready!

4, Plus we are going to take our baby into consideration before getting any DWA snakes... And where we will be putting the DWA snakes so our baby will be safe and so will we be safe!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> 1, Conservatory is being converted for our reptiles & invertebrates we already have,
> 
> 2, My partner is going to be doing more venomous snake handling courses and more searching up online about DWA snakes,
> 
> 3, It's going to be another 4-5 years before he goes getting any DWA snakes because he knows his not ready!
> 
> 4, Plus we are going to take our baby into consideration before getting any DWA snakes... And where we will be putting the DWA snakes so our baby will be safe and so will we be safe!


 
oooh, what inverts do you have ???


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Reptiles & Invertebrates 

1, Reverse Striped Albino California Kingsnake,
1, Corn Snake,
1, Florida Kingsnake,
2, Royal Pythons,
1, Leopard Gecko,
2, Chilean Rose Tarantulas,
1, Puer Dwarf Tiger Rump,
1, Asian Forest Scorpion,
2, Bearded Dragons, ( Male & Female )


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> Reptiles & Invertebrates
> 
> 1, Reverse Striped Albino California Kingsnake,
> 1, Corn Snake,
> 1, Florida Kingsnake,
> 2, Royal Pythons,
> 1, Leopard Gecko,
> 2, Chilean Rose Tarantulas,
> 1, Puer Dwarf Tiger Rump,
> 1, Asian Forest Scorpion,
> 2, Bearded Dragons, ( Male & Female )


you need to start using binomials if you want to do this properly.
if you apply, saying you want to keep a northern pine scorpion, they will think you're amateur, but if you say you want to keep _Centruroides hentzi_ then they'd see that as a more professional approach.

surely, if you're going to need a seperate, enclosed room for your dwa's, then you might as well put these guys (apart from the kings, they seem to get agitated around other snakes, due to their snake eating nature) in the hot room, and just forget the whole conservatory idea. that probably won't work, temperatures will fluctuate way too much.

and i'd say that's good you've mentioned waiting 4-5 years, before you apply, the child will be old enough to understand the potential danger of these animals, which should be in a locked room, with a locked double door system, with the animals in their own, locked vivs.

P.S you need to get some more scorpions, if you'l get DWA scorps as well. you might as well get some eh. start with the species that'll be as fast and as ready to sting as some Buthids. scorpions like Hadrurus arizonensis and H. spadix. just scale up the venom by twice, and then you've got the equivalent of a majority of the small, but beautiful _Centruroides genus_


----------



## dunny1

you forgot to put down your hoggie.


----------



## firece_creatures

OMG is this for real !! Can this person not be banned already :devil:

A hoggie as the next step .. Buy a king ratsnake that will put the willies up him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mstypical

Wow.... I don't want to get an infratcion for this, as it's sooo not worth it, but let's get real.

They do not have a hoggie, not like that's any kind of preparation for DWA snakes anyway.

He is not going on a course.

These threads will keep popping up, same questions, same advice given, advice ignored and public flaming will ensue. 

Regardless, they will apply for a DWAL (not in 5 years, but this year, as she is already asking people to post her venemous snakes), and immediately be knocked back. So I for one am not going to waste my time on this thread any more.


----------



## spinnin_tom

mstypical said:


> (not in 5 years, but this year, as she is already asking people to post her venemous snakes),


 
is that legal ?

and it's venomous 
(sorry, i'm a grammar nazi)


----------



## mstypical

spinnin_tom said:


> mstypical said:
> 
> 
> 
> (not in 5 years, but this year, as she is already asking people to post her venemous snakes),QUOTE]
> 
> 
> is that legal ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, and the guy told her he wouldn't do it, but she asked nonetheless.
Click to expand...


----------



## spinnin_tom

mstypical said:


> No, and the guy told her he wouldn't do it, but she asked nonetheless.


 
ah right lol
i must have missed that part eh ??!!??


----------



## s3xy_sheep

I worked in a rep room with DWA rear fanged montpellier and I qualified myself - BY STAYING THE :censor: AWAY FROM THEM they not that bad apparrently but beyond me in my 4 years even though that includes 2 years of weekly volunteering at reptile sanctuary with over 100 different snakes 

I DO THINK YOUR LOOKIN AT THIS WAY TOO SOON, AS SAID BY OTHERS SEE IF AFTER "THE COURSE" YOU CAN GET IN TOUCH WITH LOCAL KEEPERS AND DO AS MUCH AS YOU CAN WITH THEM BEFORE HAVING ONE IN YOUR HOME. ESPECIALLY WITH HAVING A CHILD :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## mstypical

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/738625-dwa-snakes-4.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/739059-dwa-snakes.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/735304-dwa-snakes.html

Spinnin Tom, it's on one of these threads :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

mstypical said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/738625-dwa-snakes-4.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/739059-dwa-snakes.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/735304-dwa-snakes.html
> 
> Spinnin Tom, it's on one of these threads :gasp:


 
they're all the same, no ?


----------



## mstypical

spinnin_tom said:


> they're all the same, no ?


No, she has* 4* threads.


----------



## Tedster

mstypical said:


> No, she has* 4* threads.



is THAT ALL :2wallbang:


----------



## Proud_Mummy

With me being pregnant and over due, We decided we was going to give our western hognose to someone who has DWA snakes and knows more about them then we do, Because our son would not be old enough to understand the danger of the snakes,


----------



## starfox

spinnin_tom said:


> is that legal ?
> 
> and it's venomous
> (sorry, i'm a grammar nazi)


spelling nazi :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I know it's bad but i love these threads.. :whistling2: lol


----------



## mstypical

Proud_Mummy said:


> With me being pregnant and over due, We decided we was going to give our western hognose to someone who has DWA snakes and knows more about them then we do, Because our son would not be old enough to understand the danger of the snakes,


If you know someone with DWA snakes, why are you asking people on here can you go and see them and be mentored? You must have owned the snake, what, 3 days? 

No offence, but you're clearly lying.


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> With me being pregnant and over due, We decided we was going to give our western hognose to someone who has DWA snakes and knows more about them then we do, Because our son would not be old enough to understand the danger of the snakes,


 
I am starting to wonder if your for real or just a troll, or is this minty on a come back tour?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> With me being pregnant and over due, We decided we was going to give our western hognose to someone who has DWA snakes and knows more about them then we do, Because our son would not be old enough to understand the danger of the snakes,


 
oh yeah

glad you took the advise, i would give my rear fanged snake aqay too, if i had a child baking in the oven.
hognose really are not dangerous though


----------



## mstypical

spinnin_tom said:


> oh yeah
> 
> glas you took the advise, i would give my rear fanged snake aqay too, if i had a child baking in the oven.


 
It's away, not aqay :lol2::whistling2:

And glad, not glas


----------



## spinnin_tom

mstypical said:


> It's away, not aqay :lol2::whistling2:
> 
> And glad, not glas


 
shup 
i edited glas to glad, but didn't see the other one


----------



## Proud_Mummy

I GIVE UP WITH YOU LOT!!! No matter what i do all i get is you lot jumping down my throat and saying things about my unborn son!


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> *Pathetic people you lot are!!!*


 
LOL sorry but I do find this funny


----------



## Tedster

Proud_Mummy said:


> *Pathetic people you lot are!!!*



Then *why ask for help, and keep making the same threads *:blowup:


----------



## mstypical

tedster said:


> then *why ask for help, and keep making the same threads *:blowup:


^^^ this ^^^


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> I GIVE UP WITH YOU LOT!!! No matter what i do all i get is you lot jumping down my throat and saying things about my unborn son!


 
who said that miss??


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Why do i keep making new threads! Oh i wonder why!


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> I GIVE UP WITH YOU LOT!!! No matter what i do all i get is you lot jumping down my throat and saying things about my unborn son!


 
Excuse me but we are worried about your unborn son, your making it out that we have been saying derogatory remarks, that is bang out of order, go away and get yourself on some medication you need it.


----------



## mstypical

Only genuine concern has been shown for your son lady, you should try it!


----------



## spinnin_tom

mstypical said:


> Only genuine concern has been shown for your son lady, you should try it!


 
OH NO SHE DIDN'T 
but quite true


----------



## Proud_Mummy

What by saying they are LOOKING FORWARD to seeing it on the news!


----------



## mstypical

Proud_Mummy said:


> What by saying they are LOOKING FORWARD to seeing it on the news!


Not about your son, read it properly, about your 'partner' and it was said in jest.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> What by saying they are LOOKING FORWARD to seeing it on the news!


that was me, but obviously that was a joke and shouldn't have been taken in any other way
i forget sarcasm isn't readable
my bad


----------



## Guest

Proud_Mummy said:


> What by saying they are LOOKING FORWARD to seeing it on the news!


 
Go away your not worth the effort to type to any more, you have been given the best advice in your situation and its ignored. 

We may just have to say we told you so when you go against the advice of some of the most knoledgable people in the country on venomous snakes.

If i post again please some one slap me


----------



## spinnin_tom

have you got pics of your animals?
would love to see some pictures of your scorpion


----------



## mstypical

spinnin_tom said:


> have you got pics of your animals?
> would love to see some pictures of your scorpion


Yeah, recoup some credibility.

Pictures.

And details of this hoggie :hmm:

Where did you buy it?

How much did you pay?

How did you get it home?

How long did you have it?

Who did you give it to?


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Okay Look Stop Jumping Down My Throat! 

I have just said he is going to be doing more searching up online and doing more venomous snake handling courses before even thinking about getting any DWA snakes! I have also said about waiting another 4-5 years! 

So please will everyone just stop jumping down my throat!


----------



## Tedster

Ok, my last imput now. I wish you every luck and hope that the birth of your son goes really well. Watch him grow and enjoy spending time with him. Am sure you will be a great Mum and i really hope you and your fella choose NOT to get into the DWA's . 

I've followed your threads and I really must say as my final words .. PLEASE DONT DO IT, Just enjoy being a mum and also remember as soon as he's born your free time will be little or none


----------



## emmabee

Nix said:


> imageimageimage
> 
> Wow this could decend quickly...





Joolz1975 said:


> Wonder what the poor kids doing!!! :lol2:
> 
> Budge up i will share popcorn with ya!


funny, i am actually eating popcorn, good thread to look at!


seriously, these threads make me embarresed to say i want to keep DWA one day.:blush:

im realistic that i might never be good enough to keep a hot (there is only 1 i have an interest in)
think thats the difference here.


----------



## mstypical

emmabee said:


> funny, i am actually eating popcorn, good thread to look at!
> 
> 
> seriously, these threads make me embarresed to say i want to keep DWA one day.:blush:
> 
> im realistic that i might never be good enough to keep a hot (there is only 1 i have an interest in)
> think thats the difference here.


Don't be embarrassed, you're not asking people to post you DWA snakes :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Proud_Mummy said:


> Okay Look Stop Jumping Down My Throat!
> 
> I have just said he is going to be doing more searching up online and doing more venomous snake handling courses before even thinking about getting any DWA snakes! I have also said about waiting another 4-5 years!
> 
> So please will everyone just stop jumping down my throat!


 
awesome, that's good to know
but pictures of the scorpion please, i like scorpions 
does the forest scorpion look like this???


----------



## emmabee

mstypical said:


> Don't be embarrassed, you're not asking people to post you DWA snakes :lol2:


thats because i didnt think of it! no need to worry about a DWAL then, can you post it in its set up so i dont have to touch it either:lol2:


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Just to let you all know! 

We have decided to not get any DWA snakes! And just keep to the one's we have now and enjoy our baby boy grow up!! 

We now understand the dangers of these snakes! And would *NOT* like to put our son or our self's at any risks!!!


----------



## Joolz1975

Can see this getting closed soon so ive got one final thing to say!!!..........Jedward for the win !!!


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Would like to know if we have made the right choice?


----------



## mstypical

Proud_Mummy said:


> Would like to know if we have made the right choice?


If it's genuine, of course you did. Your priorities will naturally change once you have a curious baba around anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Yeah, 

I'm 2 days over due already, And i must say sorry to all of you that may have taken my words in the wrong way!


----------



## Joolz1975

Proud_Mummy said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I'm 2 days over due already, And i must say sorry to all of you that may have taken my words in the wrong way!


Dont worry about it.

Hope your labour goes well and good luck to you all!! enjoy your baby those first few years are precious ( then they turn into teenagers!)


----------



## spinnin_tom

Joolz1975 said:


> Dont worry about it.
> 
> Hope your labour goes well and good luck to you all!! enjoy your baby those first few years are precious ( then they turn into teenagers!)


 
what's wrong with teenagers??


----------



## Joolz1975

spinnin_tom said:


> what's wrong with teenagers??


Im sure most are fine! Mines put me off though hes going through his kevin and perry stage!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Joolz1975 said:


> Im sure most are fine! Mines put me off though hes going through his kevin and perry stage!


 
kevin and perry?


----------



## Guest

spinnin_tom said:


> kevin and perry?


 
Harry Enfield - Kevin & Perry - Manchester - YouTube


----------



## Joolz1975

Joolz1975 said:


> Im sure most are fine! Mines put me off though hes going through his kevin and perry stage!





spinnin_tom said:


> kevin and perry?


You not heard of them?? Look on you tube you will get the idea lol!

They were a comedy sketch that some comedian did (cant remember who now)


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Thank you...


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Kevin & Perry Go Large... Brilliant lol


----------



## dunny1

speechless


----------



## Proud_Mummy

Why are you speechless lol ?


----------



## SiUK

dunny1 said:


> speechless


amen to that


----------



## emmabee

Joolz1975 said:


> Im sure most are fine! Mines put me off though hes going through his kevin and perry stage!


 
nope they are all like that! not just you, mines as bad (and i have a girl!) used to call her kevin to annoy her when she was being horrid!:lol2:

oh and talk to them in the kevin and perry voice when they are being stroppy! really funny!


----------



## mstypical

Tom...... you don't know Kevin and Perry?

You are over 16 right?

God I feel old..... this a whole new thread.


----------



## spinnin_tom

mstypical said:


> Tom...... you don't know Kevin and Perry?
> 
> You are over 16 right?
> 
> God I feel old..... this a whole new thread.


i'm 15 :2thumb:

is that acceptable ?


----------



## mstypical

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm 15 :2thumb:
> 
> is that acceptable ?


No. Your parents are depriving you of classic British film(ology?)


----------



## Guest

mstypical said:


> No. Your parents are depriving you of classic British film(ology?)


 
Train spotting
itallian job the original

Just 2 that pop in my head


----------



## mstypical

Jaggers said:


> Train spotting
> itallian job the original
> 
> Just 2 that pop in my head


Massive chronological difference :lol2: but both quality movies 

Choose life, ay.


----------



## Guest

mstypical said:


> Massive chronological difference :lol2: but both quality movies
> 
> Choose life, ay.


 
And I think they are both 18's


----------



## mstypical

Jaggers said:


> And I think they are both 18's


I'm sure Tom could handle it :lol2:


----------



## Guest

mstypical said:


> I'm sure Tom could handle it :lol2:


 
Maybe but I am promoting him breaking the law, but then again worse is on the news now than when they was made, its not as bad as watching the riots


----------



## mstypical

Jaggers said:


> Maybe but I am promoting him breaking the law, but then again worse is on the news now than when they was made, its not as bad as watching the riots


Trainspotting is debatable.... the suppository scene?


----------



## Guest

mstypical said:


> Trainspotting is debatable.... the suppository scene?


 
And the bed covers at breakfast


----------



## mstypical

Jaggers said:


> And the bed covers at breakfast


:lol2: chocolate ready brek, anyone?


----------



## Guest

mstypical said:


> :lol2: chocolate ready brek, anyone?


 
I thought it was a facepack


----------



## mstypical

Jaggers said:


> I thought it was a facepack


Now I wanna watch Trainspotting :/


----------



## Guest

mstypical said:


> Now I wanna watch Trainspotting :/


 
Quick google and here is meant to be the best

Watch Trainspotting (1996) Free Online

I love the song though born slippy FTW


----------



## mstypical

Jaggers said:


> Quick google and here is meant to be the best
> 
> Watch Trainspotting (1996) Free Online
> 
> I love the song though born slippy FTW


'She was a lipstick boyyyyyyyyy'


----------



## Guest

mstypical said:


> 'She was a lipstick boyyyyyyyyy'


 
I loved that song when it came out, I recorded it on repeat to a tape so I could play it in the car


----------



## HABU

Hmmm... i should check out this thread and see what it's all about...


i'll just start from the last post and work my way forward...


Hmmm... ..... ok.... yes, i see.... uh-huh....

... yep, that makes sense.... alright then..... ok.... that's right...


.... *sigh*... yes... erm,....


----------



## mikeyb

Proud_Mummy said:


> Would like to know if we have made the right choice?


Well this thread seems to have gone massively off topic buy yes u have. Think of it this way children aint trustworthy with anything u say no they hear yes now would u leave a loaded gun, a syringe full of cyanide, samurai sword collection u get my drift wide open for them to play with. Id like to think any mother would say no. now keeping any hot in a house with young children is potential for disaster and remember children are more vunerable to death etc.. This on top of losing a loved one to wat is basically a pet you would also potentially go to prison also for negligance just to rub salt in the wound. So in short yes i would say you've made the right choice as for the training course imo these are a complete waste of time and a recipie for disater they give people over confidence that they can deal with a venomous snake on there own after a few sessions and as we all know all snakes behave differntly depending on species, mood and id even say if they dont like the smell of you that day. Ive studied (played lol) with adders in the wild for years since i was a kid yh i prob derved to get bit and did it the stupid and hard way but ive learned a hell of a alot ive freehandled them but even now i would never attampt to have these in my own home (if it was legal) just admire from afar. Also i wouldnt use the expirience from them to go say pick a cobra up as id imagine id get tagged in seconds. Just be happy with the hoggie there awesome snakes if u wanna go further get a FWC or a boiga and ur hubby can show his war wounds down the pub if he gets tagged without the risk of making u a single mum be the best thing all round :2thumb:


----------



## rinkels

Proud_Mummy said:


> You lot are so making me laugh, Sorry but i really do like the way you all think you are more experienced to the one's who have died from keeping ( Venomous ) Snakes !
> 
> If me and my partner want to keep VENOMOUS snakes then we will, I don't see why you have to try and tell us what we can and can't do, Just because there is going to be a *BABY IN THE HOUSE*


are you still going on about this.?then reading all the comments i come across this,a baby in the house.i do not keep my venomous in the house never have never will,when there is kids around,if i was on my own then yes but no no no no no when there is kids.my youngest being 9 ,god i dont even let them in the building in the garden where they are,even if im in there with them.you do know you have no chance of a dwal .and DONT!try and keep them without one start thinking the right way and think someone else has said these reptiles are not toys.take peoples advice and then you might intime get somewhere .:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

rinkels said:


> are you still going on about this.?then reading all the comments i come across this,a baby in the house.i do not keep my venomous in the house never have never will,when there is kids around,if i was on my own then yes but no no no no no when there is kids.my youngest being 9 ,god i dont even let them in the building in the garden where they are,even if im in there with them.you do know you have no chance of a dwal .and DONT!try and keep them without one start thinking the right way and think someone else has said these reptiles are not toys.take peoples advice and then you might intime get somewhere .:2thumb:


we've now established they won't be keeping hots, for now


----------



## rinkels

spinnin_tom said:


> we've now established they won't be keeping hots, for now


 about :censor: time.


----------



## RepCal

Proud_Mummy said:


> *I'm not the sort of girl that will tell her partner what he can and can't do in life, I'm always going to be 1 step behind him on everything he dose, So he knows he has my support!*


_Sorry to the members bored of this topic but I couldn't resist..._

Maybe this time you should say *NO!*

Having a *baby/child* and a *venomous snake* in a house is a *recipe for disaster*, how *irresponsible* would you feel if one day your *baby/child* decided to play with the *venomous snake* and got *bitten*? Even though quite a few *experienced keepers* told you *not to get one*. *Kids* being *kids* will want to mess about with a *snake* because they find them interesting as I'm sure most people do on these forums but a *child* isn't clever enough to know what the *snake* is *capable of* and to be quite honest I'm sure your not that sure, either.

*EDIT:* If that isn't enough ^ maybe, just maybe this will hit home: Python kills two-year-old girl 

*No that snake isn't poisonous but it still managed to get out of it's enclosure.*


----------



## bothrops

RepCal said:


> _Sorry to the members bored of this topic but I couldn't resist..._
> 
> Maybe this time you should say *NO!*
> 
> Having a *baby/child* and a *venomous snake* in a house is a *recipe for disaster*, how *irresponsible* would you feel if one day your *baby/child* decided to play with the *venomous snake* and got *bitten*? Even though quite a few *experienced keepers* told you *not to get one*. *Kids* being *kids* will want to mess about with a *snake* because they find them interesting as I'm sure most people do on these forums but a *child* isn't clever enough to know what the *snake* is *capable of* and to be quite honest I'm sure your not that sure, either.
> 
> *EDIT:* If that isn't enough ^ maybe, just maybe this will hit home: Python kills two-year-old girl
> 
> *No that snake isn't poisonous but it still managed to get out of it's enclosure.*


 
If you are responsible enough to own venomous animals, then there is no reason at all not to have kids and them in the same house.

There are a thousand things in a house that can damage a baby. Your DWAL will require that the room is locked and (in some cases) that the keys are also locked away. They will certainly be kept outside of the reach of the babies and toddlers.

Many local authorities require that each viv is locked and they ALL stipulate that the enclosures are escape proof. If you are following proper protocol then there is no more risk having a venomous animal in the house than using your cooker, running a bath or driving your baby to the shops with you. In fact, I would say that putting your child in the car is far far MORE risky than owning a venomous snake.


----------



## RepCal

bothrops said:


> If you are responsible enough to own venomous animals, then there is no reason at all not to have kids and them in the same house.
> 
> There are a thousand things in a house that can damage a baby. Your DWAL will require that the room is locked and (in some cases) that the keys are also locked away. They will certainly be kept outside of the reach of the babies and toddlers.
> 
> Many local authorities require that each viv is locked and they ALL stipulate that the enclosures are escape proof. If you are following proper protocol then there is no more risk having a venomous animal in the house than using your cooker, running a bath or driving your baby to the shops with you. In fact, I would say that putting your child in the car is far far MORE risky than owning a venomous snake.


The comment was a 'if the worst comes to the worst' situation.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

RepCal said:


> The comment was a 'if the worst comes to the worst' situation.


Never cross a road then...


----------



## NightGecko

Proud_Mummy said:


> Hey, In our home i am currently keeping,
> 
> 1, Reverse Striped Albino California Kingsnake
> 1, Florida Kingsnake
> 1, Corn Snake


I didn't even have to read any further than that. You might be ready for a hognose next, or perhaps something more snappy like a carpet python or king rat. What makes you think after 3 colubrids you are ready to take on a DWA? I've been keeping morelia for a long time now and worked around such snakes as king rats, false water cobras and boiga, and even now I'm only being mentored with DWA snakes and wouldn't dream of taking one home for a good few years.

There are venomous courses out there, get in touch with me if any of you serious keepers want to know about one.


----------



## Razorscale

Can this be locked, the OP has already said they are not getting DWA, and people are still going on like she is, and its the people that know nothing about keeping venomous for that fact, it needs to me locked i think.


----------



## matt.butler

seriously i wud take the advice you will not be ready for venomous just yet its a big step for you your partner and the animal this isnt like a corn or beardie one strike and you are out. experience is everything im not saying you cant do it im saying bide your time lets face it you can spend another couple of years working with hoggies and falsies etc rear fanged species that can pack a punch, then slowly introduce yourself in so spend a couple of years doing that or jump in with both feet now and be dead in a couple of years, and ruin the reputation that is being built for snakes people dont realise that if u get bit it is something that you have done wrong


----------



## mstypical

Proud_Mummy said:


> Just to let you all know!
> 
> *We have decided to not get any DWA snakes! And just keep to the one's we have now and enjoy our baby boy grow up!! *
> 
> *We now understand the dangers of these snakes! And would NOT like to put our son or our self's at any risks!!*!





matt.butler said:


> seriously i wud take the advice you will not be ready for venomous just yet its a big step for you your partner and the animal this isnt like a corn or beardie one strike and you are out. experience is everything im not saying you cant do it im saying bide your time lets face it you can spend another couple of years working with hoggies and falsies etc rear fanged species that can pack a punch, then slowly introduce yourself in so spend a couple of years doing that or jump in with both feet now and be dead in a couple of years, and ruin the reputation that is being built for snakes people dont realise that if u get bit it is something that you have done wrong





NightGecko said:


> I didn't even have to read any further than that. You might be ready for a hognose next, or perhaps something more snappy like a carpet python or king rat. What makes you think after 3 colubrids you are ready to take on a DWA? I've been keeping morelia for a long time now and worked around such snakes as king rats, false water cobras and boiga, and even now I'm only being mentored with DWA snakes and wouldn't dream of taking one home for a good few years.
> 
> There are venomous courses out there, get in touch with me if any of you serious keepers want to know about one.


We have established she won't be keeping DWA snakes.



Razorscale said:


> Can this be locked, the OP has already said they are not getting DWA, and people are still going on like she is, and its the people that know nothing about keeping venomous for that fact, it needs to me locked i think.


I second this, getting annoying now.


----------



## bothrops

Razorscale said:


> Can this be locked, the OP has already said they are not getting DWA, and people are still going on like she is





mstypical said:


> I second this, getting annoying now.


 
Thirded : victory:


----------

